# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  خبر عاجل .. نرجو منكم  الدعاء

## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اخواني اخواتي اريد منكم خدمه انسانيه 
بأن تدعو الى ولد خالي احمد محمد ال اسماعيل بالشفاء العاجل 
لانه في العنايه المركزه الذي اصيب بحادث ليلة 12الثاني عشر من محرم 
محتاج لدعائكم كثير فلاتبخلو عليه بالدعاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ارسم العشق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نسال الله العلي القدير ان يُشافي كل مريض ولا سيما مريضكم الكريم,,
ويُعافيه بحق العليل زين العابين عليه السلام,,

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب منه وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك العافيه 
جزاكِ الله خيراً
موفقه اختي
ربي يحفظش ومشكوره على الدعاء
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
لاتنسونا من الدعاء وبالخصوص ابن خالي ربي يوفقكم ويجزاكم خير

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم بحق عليل كربلاء زين العابدين شافي احمد محمد ال اسماعيل

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 


الهي فرج عنه فرجاً عاجلاً غير اجل

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
 فيها شافي شافي هذاالمريض
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## مريم المقدسة

أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 

يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 

اللهم بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
اللهم شافي وعافي جميع المرضى لاسيما المقصودين
في القريب العاجل بلطفك وكرمك يارب العالمين
اللهم البسهم ثياب الصحة والعافية بمنك ورحمتك
اللهم من عليهم بالشفاء العاجل بحق مريض كربلاء 
الامام زين العابدين وسيد الساجدين
صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم









اللة يشافية ويعافية ونسمع اخبار طيبة عنة

----------


## قمر دنياي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي هذاالمريض
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*ربي يشفيه ويقومه بالسلامه بحق ابا عبد الله الحسين المظلوم*

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> نسال الله العلي القدير ان يُشافي كل مريض ولا سيما مريضكم الكريم,,
> ويُعافيه بحق العليل زين العابين عليه السلام,,
> 
> أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> ...



 

الله يقومه بسلامة يا رب

ويقر عين اهله برجوعه لبيته مشافى معافى بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الله يشافيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## نور العقيلة

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي احمد بحق علي ابن الحسين

----------


## شرفة القمر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي هذاالمريض
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## سر النجاة

اللهم بحق عليل كربلاء شافي كل مريض 

أمن يجيب المضطر  إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
أمن يجيب المضطر  إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
أمن يجيب المضطر  إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي هذاالمريض
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء 


عزيزتي نقل الى القسم الانسب  
حتى ياخذ حق من الدعاء  
دمتي بخير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
ان شاء الله نخدمكم في الافراح
موفقين يااارب

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نسال الله العلي القدير ان يُشافي كل مريض ولا سيما مريضكم الكريم,,
ويُعافيه بحق العليل زين العابين عليه السلام,,

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب منه وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي هذاالمريض
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نسال الله العلي القدير ان يُشافي كل مريض ولا سيما مريضكم الكريم,,
ويُعافيه بحق العليل زين العابين عليه السلام,,

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب منه وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

مشكورين الله يوفقكم 
جزاكم الله خير
نخدمكم بالأفراح
ــــــــــــــ
بفضل الله وأهل البيت وبفضل دعائكم تم نقله الى غرفه ثانيه وطلعوه من العنايه الحمدلله بس الحين بعده تعبان بس الحمدلله احسن من الاول لكن بيطول علاجه لان الصدمه صابته في الراس ...  الله يشافيه بحق الحسن والحسين 
يالله ياكريم لاتنسوه من الدعاء فهو محتاج للدعاء
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي هذاالمريض
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافيه بحق عليل كربلاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

مشكورين الله يوفقكم 
جزاكم الله خير
نخدمكم بالأفراح
ــــــــ

اليوم الحمدلله صار احسن من امس
الله يشافيه ويقومه والله يهنيه بشبابه

----------


## أموله

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نسال الله العلي القدير ان يُشافي كل مريض ولا سيما مريضكم الكريم,,
ويُعافيه بحق العليل زين العابين عليه السلام,,

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب منه وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي المريض المذكور
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

عظم الله اجورنا وأجوركم بـربعين الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
ان شاء الله نخدمكم في الافراح
موفقين يااارب

ــــــــــــــ

لاتنسوه من الدعاء

----------


## ساريه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع
فيها شافي شافي المريض المذكور
وكل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلاء 


وادعو لي  فانا بحاجه لدعائكم 

وجزائكم الله خير

----------


## hope

*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء..وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ...وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم.. ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب منه وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الاطهار ...
*
*علينا الدعاء وعلى الله الاجابه**
**لاتنسي خيتو طمنينا عنه ـ ـ ،،*
*الله ويحفظه ويقومه بالسلامه* 
*
**
* 
* 

*

----------


## النظره البريئه

عظم الله اجورنا وأجوركم بـربعين الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
ان شاء الله نخدمكم في الافراح
موفقين يااارب

ــــــــــــــ

لاتنسوه من الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

إلهي بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها بنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظورين والملتمسين.. اللهم شافي مريضنا هذا بحق عليل كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وأرزقه ثوب الصحة وألبسه لباس العافية يا أرحم الراحمين..

----------


## النظره البريئه

مشكورين 
جزاكم الله خير
رحم الله والديكم

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

.ّّ.ّّ.ّّ.
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 

يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 

اللهم بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
اللهم شافي وعافي جميع المرضى لاسيما المقصودين
في القريب العاجل بلطفك وكرمك يارب العالمين
اللهم البسهم ثياب الصحة والعافية بمنك ورحمتك
اللهم من عليهم بالشفاء العاجل بحق مريض كربلاء 
الامام زين العابدين وسيد الساجدين
صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
.ّّ.ّّ.ّّ.

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
ان شاء الله نخدمكم في الافراح
موفقين يااارب

ــــــــــــــ

لاتنسوه من الدعاء

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

.ّّ.ّّ.ّّ.
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 

يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 

اللهم بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
اللهم شافي وعافي جميع المرضى لاسيما المقصودين
في القريب العاجل بلطفك وكرمك يارب العالمين
اللهم البسهم ثياب الصحة والعافية بمنك ورحمتك
اللهم من عليهم بالشفاء العاجل بحق مريض كربلاء 
الامام زين العابدين وسيد الساجدين
صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
.ّّ.ّّ.ّّ.

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
ان شاء الله نخدمكم في الافراح
موفقين يااارب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
اللهم إشفه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
بفضل الله وفضل دعائكم
تشافى بعون الله
بس بعده مستمر في العلاج
ان شاء الله مايطول علاجه
لاتنسوه من الدعاء
موفقين يااارب ....
نخذمكم في الافراح

----------


## القاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وامها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها أن تشافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما المنظور اليهم ، اللهم شافه بشفائك و داوه بدوائك و عافه من بلائك إنك أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه
جزاكم الله خير
مشكورين وماقصرتو
ان شاء الله نخدمكم في الافراح
موفقين يااارب

----------


## النظره البريئه

مشكورين
طلع من المستشفى الحمدلله

----------

